# Nice buck dead



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

Just went down livingston ave in cbus, nice buck laying on the side of the road. Size wise he was huge, only had 1 antler and looked like it had 5 or 6 points on it...shame he couldnt wait 23 more days.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Where was this at....exactly....


----------

